

Wanted: Highly skilled tech workers, $100,000-plus salary, no college required - prostoalex
http://fortune.com/2015/05/13/devops-jobs/?xid=social_qz

======
The_Great_Gazoo
Isn't this basic economics at work? There's a shortage of workers with a
skill-set that is in high demand, therefore, the cost of the workers is high.

Eventually, more workers will acquire the skills and the salaries will adjust
accordingly. We saw the same thing with network engineers twenty years ago.

~~~
tracker1
I have to agree... I don't have a formal education, but have been in software
development for almost 20 years now... With IT, software development, devops
and systems administration it comes down to keeping up with the tech, and
being able to get the job done.

I don't think the lack of people to fill said jobs is quite as bad as the
article states... many of these roles have been 100k plus for a while, and the
people stepping into these jobs are likely to be several years out of high
school at this point, having gained skill and experienced.

------
sjg007
In demand now; but continuing beyond AWSificiation it will go away via
containerization and AppEngification.

------
lazyant
According to the article DevOps is like the MCSE 15 years ago, I'm not sure
how to feel about that.

~~~
strathmeyer
I just wish someone would've told us we didn't need Computer Science degrees
before we wasted four of the best years of our lives on something with
negative value simply because we were trying to do the best for ourselves.

~~~
The_Great_Gazoo
Take it from someone that didn't get a college degree: You didn't waste your
time. I'm doing quite well in a technical track, however I'll be fighting
uphill if/when I move into management at a large corporation. Given two
employees with roughly the same ability to manage a group of people, senior
management will tend to promote the person with the degree.

~~~
xyzzy123
Yeah, another issue that isn't immediately apparent is that it is _much_
harder to migrate to other countries without a degree.

------
pcunite
Anyone have a modern & short interpretation of the term: "DevOps"?

~~~
M8
Doing the work neither Developers nor Support want to be doing.

~~~
jbergens
This actually sums it up pretty well and it's also the cause for the shortage.
A lot of developers don't want to learn all the tools that sysadmins and
devops are using. And I suspect that many sysadmins don't know enough about
programming.

